# Fisherman job vacancy



## mazwayan (Oct 30, 2015)

Hallo..
My name is dian aprianto,,i'm live in indonesia,,i'm 27years old..i'm looking for fisherman job vacancy,i have 8 years old experience working in fishing vessel trawl..i have licency deck officer class 2 for fishing vessel..
Pleease any body,,i really need this job who have information or job vacancy,,pleasee tell me,,.thn'x a lot..
















Sent from my Lenovo S920 using Tapatalk


----------

